# First attempt at DIY background



## Defective (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok so i decided to do a background for keiko's enclosure...first attempt ever...

this is what it looks like so far...long way to go so any advice re painting sealing use of expandafoam...much appreciated.


----------



## fourexes (Jun 19, 2012)

I've just attempted my first background also. I used styrene foam like you and coated with liquid sandstone. I painted any bits I wanted to darken in black before the sandstone went on. Also don't be silly like me and try contact adhesive to glue the foam.... it won't end well lol.


I have one question.... what's in the bowl?


----------



## Defective (Jun 19, 2012)

lol cat biscuits....i used that as a weight for the PVA


----------



## fourexes (Jun 19, 2012)

fair enough, thought it may have been some secret texture lol maybe it still is  hehe


----------



## horseychic (Jun 19, 2012)

for mine i used liquid nails to glue the bits i wanted for ledges to the base of the foam sheeting, then used the expanda foam to create tree stalks then sanded it back to shape it then i used spak filler to close all the gaps up and then gave it two coats with pondtite i used the sand colour one and then just used the stuff to change the pondtite to the colour to what i wanted works a treat very waterproof looks awesome.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Jun 19, 2012)

Have you thought about adding some support under the ledge? A couple more chunks (progressively smaller) glued under it will help support it and give it some shape.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 19, 2012)

To shape it use a knife to do most of the work and sand the rest. Running a flame from a lighter quickly! over it after that will give it a good deformed look like rock. It also hardens the foam a bit too. Practice on a spare bit first and do it out side.


----------



## Defective (Jun 23, 2012)

seemingas though i have not a clue as to where i can get grout oxide in adelaide....could i use white grout and just paint with acrylic paint then do a few coats of waterproof sealer??


----------



## Tinky (Jun 23, 2012)

Bunnings heven.

Grouts + Oxides + Render + Bondcrete.

Remember not all polystyreres are created equal. Fruit and veg boxes are dence but hard to work. 

Contact the loading dock at your local department store (Target etc) they will be happy to put asside some polystyrene for you, (especially if you tell them you are maling a modle of Ularu for a school project).

Then farmiliarise yourself with a Little Devil heat gun, (again from Bunnings, in the tools section), a lillte flame thrower that uses a cigaret lighter.

There that should get you started, (but check out the DIY section on here).

Cheers Tinky...


----------



## leamos (Jun 23, 2012)

Little butane pen torches (hardware store, my local $2 shop even has them) are great tools too, might be worth look at. Great job so far Defective, keep us posted


----------



## Defective (Jun 26, 2012)

ok update....the above pictures got scrapped when i was given much more durable foam that didn't crumble when you looked at it. NOTE: the tree bits are only there so i have an idea as to where they will go they will be removed before i put expandafoam on....















hoping to put the expanda foam on today and the acrylic render on wednesday then the sealer on over the weekend and finally pop it in the enclosure....not sure how i'll attach it to the glass though ...velcro???


----------



## Jande (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking good so far. I haven't done one for a glass enclosure to find out how to attach it so I'll also be interested to see what people have found successful. I did a 4 thin coats of render on mine with a day to dry for each before I painted and let that dry. Two coats of sealer with 6hrs drying in between. I wish I had done the render a bit thicker or even more coats to make it more sturdy but that's entirely up to you how much you use.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Jun 26, 2012)

If you don't want to remove and don't care what it looks like from behind it, use silicone, or liquid nails to glue it in place


----------



## Defective (Jun 27, 2012)

Stage 2...the expanda foam!.....i also bought an IR light yesterday so yoda now has his basking light back....
hope this is helping any first time DIY'ers


----------



## Defective (Jul 2, 2012)

stage 3...THE GROUT!!!! i chose a greyish colour and this is after 2 coats....drying completely between coats! i did a rough paint job with acrylic paint prior to applying the grout


----------



## Jande (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking good. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking good for a first attempt  well done. You've obviously been reading through the DIY section and picking brains along the way.

A couple of things I'll comment on that may help..... 

because you've got the hide attatched to tha background, dont permanantly attatch the background to the tank, there will be a time when you need to clean inside the hide, and the only way i can see you doing that is to remove the whole thing, plus being a stimmie he'll find the smallest hole that you've missed and get behind the background. 

do several layers of progressively thicker grout and leave the colouring (oxide or el cheapo acrylic paint) until the last two layers. in the mean time lay the background on its 'back' so the grout will flow into some of the deeper crevices in the background and make it look more natural, plus there will be no deep crevices for your mate to make a mess in and make cleaning a challenge !  

you sound like your giving it plenty of time to dry properly between coats - not easy in adelaide at the moment with all the rain, but take the time to make sure it is totally dry before your next coat, you dont want trapped moisture between the layers! 

keep up the good work.


----------



## Defective (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah....definitely been reading the DIY thread and i must say....the reading of threads and websites makes it seem so much harder than it actually is....i also decided not to attach it to the enclosure as it sits nicely.....i'll keep those ideas in mind ..thanks Jax! should have completed it by saturday....


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jul 3, 2012)

It's looking fantastic!!! Bet your snake is going to love it.


----------

